# Morocco tour



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

I am all ready to set off next week on a tour of Morocco. Our plan is to catch a ferry to the new Tangier port and travel all the way down to near the desert. The plan is to drive from the port to Chefchaoun and then to Mecknes via the Rif Mountain. Is this route scenic and indeed safe. Then from Mecknes to Zagora then to quazarzete and to Marakesh and then back via the coast road. Would really appraciate if anyone has done this route to advice me on the safety aspect of the drive and anything that can be of help. With Thanks.

Joe


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi,

We've just come back from Morocco as you know and we opted to head for Asilah (guarded parking) for our first night. It was a really laid back way to be introduced to Morocco as the outer town isn't as geared up to tourists so you get to practice a little of the haggling / playing along with the locals (rather than just ignoring them / walking away).

I would say that our own opinion of the route you suggest is that potentially it is a bit of a baptism of fire for the first timer. This is the routes the tour groups use and with good reason - as a first timer you're likely to be grateful of the reassurance visiting these areas first while your cultural barometer is all over the place. Some friends of ours took this route on their own and I think they felt a bit overwhelmed for the first few days as Chefchaouen is very very busy, likewise is Meknes
(I believe the campsite listed in the Vicarious Morocco book is now closed) and Fez which is manic as well as being very expensive compared to the rest of Morocco.

By contrast by the time we hit them on our 5th week we were well versed in the Moroccan way.

We went as far down the coast as Tiznit (Aglou Plage) before heading inland on some simply breathtaking and deserted roads (Tafraoute, Ait Benhaddou, Dades / Todra Gorges and Erg Chebbi - breathtaking dunes).

As far as safety is concerned, you'll be absolutely fine. You're likely to see people selling 'Kif Kif' (cannabis) at the roadside or be approached but a simple 'No' will suffice and there is NEVER and threats to your safety.

These are only our views / experiences of our 40 days in Morocco. We spent under £20/day for our time there and can't wait to go back.

We detailed our travels on our blog www.europebycamper.com

I have sent you a PM also.

Relax and Enjoy it!!


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Joe

Your trip to Morocco sounds great, please do let us now how you got on when you return?

Have a safe trip.

Regards
Ray


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Addie (Adam) above is being a bit cynical about the direction of the tour, however I'd not actually disagree! If going DIY, going anti-clockwise may be an easier introduction then the clockwise route. I would read Addies blog on it though as it does make interesting reading.

We did the tour route way (with a tour for various reasons) - and this is on our blog and there may be useful bits on there.

Saftey - I think Morocco was fairly safe - we never felt in any personal danger. I do think you need to be careful as I'm sure there are rougues that will rip you off or pick pocket or take anything left in the open. But no worse than anywhere else. I also think you need to adapt to their way of driving, but really it wasn't bad.

Something both Addie and ourselves found is that the trip is a lot of fun with someone else too. We're quite independant and would shudder at the thought, but we accidenttally teamed up with people we knew and it worked out really well. 

Enjoy!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I think the added advantage of teaming up with others is help in case of breakdown issues etc as well


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Just returned from Egypt. Anyone driven their motorhome through Cairo?

C.


----------

